#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Free Spells >  >  >  Unholy water

## VIRAL

Unholy Water

Get some water from a cursed place, like in this case Denver International Airport, add a lead diving weight to it, as well as a little wormwood, valerian, and cigarette ashes. Draw a circle widdershins around it and say:

"O, Gods of Infinite Knowledge and Darkness... defile this Water in thy name! Protect It from all that is holy! Grant It's bearer all thy virtues of Sin, and afflict It's target with all the suffering of thy Inferno! May this Water conquer the light and corrupt all in it's presence, and may the Darkness spread across thine Earth by the grace of thine mad Truth!"

Then draw a sign that looks like a sideways S with a vertical line crossing through it on the vessel holding the water. Do not banish.

----------


## Azaziel

> Unholy Water
> 
> Get some water from a cursed place, like in this case Denver International Airport, add a lead diving weight to it, as well as a little wormwood, valerian, and cigarette ashes. Draw a circle widdershins around it and say:
> 
> "O, Gods of Infinite Knowledge and Darkness... defile this Water in thy name! Protect It from all that is holy! Grant It's bearer all thy virtues of Sin, and afflict It's target with all the suffering of thy Inferno! May this Water conquer the light and corrupt all in it's presence, and may the Darkness spread across thine Earth by the grace of thine mad Truth!"
> 
> Then draw a sign that looks like a sideways S with a vertical line crossing through it on the vessel holding the water. Do not banish.


But what's the point?

----------

